# Best place to live in London with small kids



## Pav2011 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there,

I am looking for some advice on areas of London that are best suitable for a family with small kids (3yr old and a 1yr old). I would be first renting (budget about 1300£ for a 2-3 bed house), but would also like to consider buying in the same area later on.... I am looking for a place with possibly a lot of green areas but also with good transport links. I work in Canary Wharf but would commute by bike so don't necessarily need a great tube connection to work.... I am a keen cyclist so I can be up to 10 miles away from work... 

So my choice will depend on a good nursary and school in the area (can be private), safety, green spaces and if lucky some nice local restaurants/bars/cafes...

I have lived around Forest Hill and the area was ok.... Would like to try something else though.... I am not too familiar with the areas in the North of the river but have been around Hampstead heath for example and loved it.... However, not sure if this would be too expensive? I would love to hear some other suggestions and opinions....

Many thanks!

Pavlina


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Greenwich isn't too far away, about 5 miles and has a village feel about it, good for kids


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Suzzanne said:


> Greenwich isn't too far away, about 5 miles and has a village feel about it, good for kids


I agree with that, and if you don't fance cycling, there is a direct link on Dockland Light Railway with Canary Wharf.
It's not a cheap area, and you need to pay more for a 2-3 bedroon house there, may be at least £1500 a month (1700 euro). A bit cheaper, also slightly rougher, is Lewisham at the end of that particular DLR line (may be £1200 a month)
Your children are too young for schools - your 3-year old will be attending nursery (state or private) and starting Reception in a primary school in September following the 4th birthday (normally). It's important to get your application in by around October/November of the previous year to stand a good chance of gaining a place at the school of your choice. If your child is a baptised Catholic, that may help to gain a place at a Catholic school. Your 1-year old will probably be going to a Mothers and Toddlers Club, run by volunteers, or a paid nursery if both parents work (some employers subsidise costs).
Don't buy, as the property market has uncertain outlook and it may be difficult to get the right offer for your place when it comes to sell, or you may be forced to give it away at a loss.


----------



## Zackary (Mar 14, 2011)

I know places like Richmond and Chiswick are lovely places, and have good transport links. Richmond has Richmond Park with loads of deer’s and it is beautiful!


----------



## alexBfalex (May 9, 2011)

Zackary said:


> I know places like Richmond and Chiswick are lovely places, and have good transport links. Richmond has Richmond Park with loads of deer’s and it is beautiful!




do you live in london? I want to move to London to but don't know where are the good parts, how to find a job, and not to expensive living...


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with zac 
i is to stay in richmond long back 
its a nice place everytning is close by the transport was on my door step 

but if someone ask me now i will say move to edinburgh coz its the best place to live and i love it out here.

Good luck


----------



## pjhf100 (May 11, 2011)

hi pavlina - just to clarify .. your budget of £1300 .. is that per week or per month ? If the latter the i can recommend the perfect place for your requirements. I was in a similar situation - i.e. kids, looking for good schools/nurseries, lots of green open spaces + nice restaurants etc nearby. We used to live in central london but wanted a house & garden and all of the above. So we found the perfect location which ticked all the boxes: Hatch End. The only downside is that its in the suburbs so could involve a slightly longer train commute (mine takes 45mins). However, for that trade-off you get great schools, nurseries and a great area to come home to.


----------



## 88marco (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi there,

London is one of the most expensive city in the world to buy or rent. 

You really want to look at your budget very carefully to make sure you can afford either optiona.

Keep also in mind that the job market is still quite fragile and could quickly go against you.

Make sure to keep plenty of savings for the rainy days if not you could be forced to move out or worse sell your house quickly.


----------



## Phil1a (Jun 12, 2011)

I would try suburbs where its cheaper, like Watford, St Albans or Chesham, its out of London but great for kids and cheaper than central London


----------

